

No password is safe from new breed of cracking software - lisper
http://www.salon.com/2013/09/02/no_password_is_safe_from_new_breed_of_cracking_software_partner/

======
thirsteh
I'm sorry, but this latest spree of articles is nonsense. There is nothing
wrong with a _randomly_ constructed password or passphrase, and each of these
articles conveniently forget to mention that the tools are only this effective
when the service provider doesn't do password authentication properly (e.g. by
using bcrypt or scrypt with a high work factor rather than MD5 or SHA-1 to
store the password 'fingerprints.')

